# Panhandle Poons



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I've got a trip booked with Greg Dini for 3 days of poon fishing in the Apalachicola area. I wont be able to make the trip this year so I'm looking for someone to take over my 3 days. Dates are May 30th, 31st & June 1st. Dini has a condo rented for his anglers. Sleeps 4-6 if I remember correctly and cost is $150.00 per night if you choose to stay at the condo. Let me know if you are interested in taking over my dates. Novices need not apply


----------

